# Is my dog what I was told he is?



## dylan.smith (Mar 23, 2014)

I was sold my little pup a couple of days ago under the impression he was a mix between a German Shepherd and a wolf. But after researching what both breeds look like at his age, I have my doubts. If someone could help shed some light it would be great.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

we would need to see a pic


----------



## sechattin (Nov 13, 2013)

Unless you saw the parents or have some sort of documentation, it's hard to tell. I'm always wary of anyone saying they have wolf hybrid puppies because in my experience 98% of the time, the puppies are just Shepherd/Husky/Malamute mixes of some kind. It's very rare that there is actually any wolf in the mix. Apparently there is a lot of money in lies.


----------



## LeCielEstRouge (Jul 4, 2012)

Very cute! He does look like maybe he is mixed, but it's hard to tell with exactly what. Have you seen his parents in person? I don't know how else you could tell at this age.

p.s. The dog in my profile picture was supposedly a wold hybrid when we adopted him. Can't say for sure since we have no idea who his parents were but everyone has told me they think he is purebred GSD. He's huge. That's about the only thing different. He seems too calm to be mixed with a wolf. He's very lazy and low maintenance.


----------



## dylan.smith (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeah that's what I was thinking as well. Because when I looked up a German Shepherd/Alaskan Malamute mix it looked more like him. I just wanted to get other opinions and find out if I got scammed. I intend to keep him either way.


----------



## dylan.smith (Mar 23, 2014)

These are the parents. I didn't see them in person, and didn't get the pic til after I bought him..


----------



## sechattin (Nov 13, 2013)

Honestly I would hope he's not a wolf mix at all. I volunteered at a wolf sanctuary for four years and we took in a number of low to high content wolf mixes. Even many of the low contents were insanely difficult to handle. Most of the actual wolf hybrids I saw people take in were given up to us because they just couldn't live in a household for various reasons (severe anxieties, dog aggression, human aggression, danger to children, escape artists, incredibly destructive). The only man I ever saw that was able to safely take care of his hybrids built an enclosure in his five acre backyard and poured a ridiculous amount of money into landscaping it into a really great stimulating environment for the two hybrids he had. They're a huge responsibility and a lot of people don't realize that they are nothing like regular dogs. Anyways you've got a great looking pup, looking forward to seeing more pictures as he grows up!


----------



## sechattin (Nov 13, 2013)

Definitely not wolf in my opinion.


----------



## dylan.smith (Mar 23, 2014)

But does he look like he has German Shepherd in him?


----------



## sechattin (Nov 13, 2013)

I would say so. Not sure about the lighter colored parent, but the darker colored parent in the picture looks like mostly a sable GSD.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

EXTREMELY unlikely. But that's probably for the best, whatever your puppy is it's very cute!!


----------



## dylan.smith (Mar 23, 2014)

Also, how old does he look? The people I bought him from said 9 weeks, but that seems way too old for how young he looks.


----------



## KaiserandStella (Feb 27, 2014)

I think both parents look like mixes so your pups not half German Shepherd. I'd guess one is a Husky or Shepherd mix and the other maybe Labrador mix? I don't really know as I'm not a wolf hybrid expert but they don't look wolfy to me. Are there any Wolf-hybrid experts on here?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree and second what everyone else said. In the pic, your pup looks extremely young, like five or six weeks. He should not have left the litter until at least 8 weeks. 

From his coloring, and the pics of the parents, he may have some GSD in him, but can't say how much, or what else he is mixed with.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

KaiserandStella said:


> I think both parents look like mixes so your pups not half German Shepherd. I'd guess one is a Husky or Shepherd mix and the other maybe Labrador mix? I don't really know as I'm not a wolf hybrid expert but they don't look wolfy to me. Are there any Wolf-hybrid experts on here?


For a number of years I successfully shared my home with a number of wolf/GSD mixes, hi and lo content. Not as difficult as made out to be, if you are an assertive leader, but definitely not dogs. The photos posted by the op aren't enough to really tell anything as far as wolf content. The puppy is cute, but really, imo, doesn't even look like he could be from the two adult dogs, let alone have wolf blood. OP, love him for what he is, but I hope you didn't pay a lot because they told you he had wolf in him.

Susan


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> I agree and second what everyone else said. In the pic, your pup looks extremely young, like five or six weeks. He should not have left the litter until at least 8 weeks.
> 
> From his coloring, and the pics of the parents, he may have some GSD in him, but can't say how much, or what else he is mixed with.



Well he looks young for a GSD puppy but depending on what all is mixed in that could be 9 weeks. At 5 & 6 weeks my puppy still had a lot of blue left in his eyes... By 9 weeks they were fully brown like this puppy.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Parent on the right: *might* have some wolf or coyote content but more likely a malamute or husky x GSD. The markings look a bit off to be all shepherd but that could be the lighting. If it is, it's working line.

Parent on the left looks half lab. Can't really tell without seeing the whole body but that dog looks like it might be gsd x lab, I definitely see lab in that dog.

Your puppy also looks very much like a lab. Lab mixes are charming, far better suited to life in society than wolf mixes.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't know if all puppies eye colors are this way, but my boy at 6-7 weeks
See the blue still?










when he came home at 12 weeks. No blue now


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I recently saw a pic of a puppy advertised somewhere, can't remember where, the cross was gsd/husky and he looked alot like the one you just got.

He's very cute, but it really bugs me when people (sellers) LIE about stuff I'd be pretty peeved


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

He is adorable! I don't see content in the parents.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I see shep. in both parents. Puppies are OK leaving home at 7 weeks and to me that pup looks something like 8 - 9 weeks. He will lighten up a lot as he grows - that's what is so amazing about puppies to me -- how their coloring changes.


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

I see a bit of Rottie in there. Maybe Rottie/husky mix?.


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

Does not look wolfy at all. Could definitely have GSD, maybe some Rottie? Idk really.


----------

